
Chrome’s autoplay update fractures web-game history - alexkavon
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/05/08/chromes-autoplay-update-fractures-web-game-history/
======
modbait
I'm not without sympathy, but sites that automatically played audio were
always living on borrowed time. This has to be the most abusive and obnoxious
behavior since the blink tag.

Next up, autoplaying video, and those stupid "pardon the interruption"
popovers that you have to close to get to the actual page content.

~~~
alexkavon
> Next up, autoplaying video, and those stupid "pardon the interruption"
> popovers that you have to close to get to the actual page content.

This is from the autoplaying video/audio update already available.

I agree that modals are probably next (hopefully the "hold on a second" modals
that appear when you leave the document window). It will be interesting to see
how that's handled.

I appreciate Google's attempt at trying to fix the web but not everything is
evil. Anything that has a mass effect and is generalized like this should at
least offer some sort of opt-out. The whole point of web applications is that
most if not all features should work indefinitely past, present, and future.

------
alexkavon
Opt-out per site would be nice, but I doubt Google will do anything about it.

